# My Knock Down Portable Workshop Design is in Tools of the Trade



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Some of you might like seeing this design. It was conceived with contractors and carpenters in mind, but some of the ideas could work for small shops too:

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/homemade-and-modified-tools/clever-home-built-saw-horse-work-station_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.davidfrane&utm_source=newsletter&utm_content=jump&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TOTTU_010714&day=2014-01-07


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

That thing is pretty darn cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool thinking, back in the days when I worked out of my pickup, this would have been a life saver. Really great, cheap idea.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks nice. My only suggestion would be to turn the miter saw around. Doesn't look like a two butt kitchen.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That's pretty cool. I could see how that would be really useful for a contractor, or someone who's moving stuff from jobsite to jobsite.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks ALL, This was my main personal challenge last year, to make saw horses work harder, doing more things well.

@DKV, The miter saw mounting box just lifts off and can turn around facing the other way, if you have room and especially if two people are using the work station.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome. Favorited for future inspiration. Now I just gotta find summa dat holey wood!


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Great idea! How often do you find yourself adjusting the height of your miter saw though? If it and the workpeice supports were always at a constant height wouldnt it make setup easier?


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

@mds2,

Sometimes I want the miter saw table and the table saw top at the same level and sometimes it is nice to have the miter saw closer to eye level. If people of different heights work on the saw they don't have to stoop over. What we should be asking is why do people 5'8" tall and those 6'6" tall use miter saw stands that are the same height?

I also often work on uneven terrain, like in this photo on a sloped flagstone walkway (was building a pergola in a backyard). I was able to level the saw and supports thought the ground dropped a couple of inches.










Also, you can use the dog holes that are on 2" centers for the work supports, for a quick setup, or the adjustable height slots, depending on the situation… I didn't really do a good job explaining that in the video.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Great and versatile set up basswood! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Candy,

Working on a clamping table that works with these sawhorses now.

Fun stuff, Brian


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

My sawhorse design just got a nice plug by a Festool dealer over a FOG:

http://festoolownersgroup.com/other-tools-accessories/homemade-saw-horse/


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

That's just flat out awesome!


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks cutworm,

The YouTube video of the Tri-Horse-based portable workshop passed 20,000 views this morning. I continue to be pleasantly surprised by the level of interest in my attempt to reinvent, of all things, the sawhorse. 




Yesterday I found out that the Journal of Light Construction (JLC) featured my design in the "Tool Box" section of the current (January 2014) issue of the magazine.

http://www.jlconline.com/tools-and-equipment/sawhorse-plans_o.aspx?dfpzone=general

I guess the sawhorse was overdue for a makeover!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats man! That's really cool!


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Mos,

One of these days I will catch up with you and get that saw set!

If any of you want to build these, we can do a build thread on them, that would be fun. I'll start a project thread on how I built mine, as soon as the site glitches get ironed out.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like the glitches have been ironed out basswood.

Time for the building thread.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Clever indeed!


----------

